# Whats a good wood to go with Purpleheart?



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm going to undertake a guitar build this year. Well, all but the neck anyways- that task will be accomplished by Doug at Soulmate Guitars.

Anyway, I really would like to use purpleheart wood in the construction. The idea is to have a 5 piece neck (neck-thru type) with 2 pieces of purpleheart, ebony fingerboard, and purpleheart binding. I have no idea what wood I want to use for the neck though. I was thinking black walnut or Macassar Ebony. Whatever I use in the neck, I want the body to be the same wood, as it will also have purpleheart binding. I'm looking for a good contrast with the purpleheart, but nothing too light in color. The more figured/quilted/burled, the better, as I plan on using an oil finish. Also, the guitar will have black hardware. Not sure if that matters, just putting it out there.

Any ideas?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 16, 2011)

That's the thing about purpleheart- it doesn't really look too great with other dark woods. I'm sure macassar or gabbon ebony would look pretty nice, walnut might work, rosewood could work out.

Yellowheart might make the guitar look too much like a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL, True. Gabbon Ebony is black ebony, right?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 16, 2011)

You can't go wrong with maple/purpleheart for the neck but...

wenge maybe?






Ebony would be awesome too tbh. But I can't imagine that being too easy to work with.


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe a reddish wood like padouk or bloodwood. The wenge also looks great.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks pretty good!

Ebony tends to be rather dense and hard, right? Would it lend itself to chipping or being brittle when cutting/sanding?


----------



## Miek (Jan 16, 2011)

bostjan said:


> That's the thing about purpleheart- it doesn't really look too great with other dark woods. I'm sure macassar or gabbon ebony would look pretty nice, walnut might work, rosewood could work out.
> 
> Yellowheart might make the guitar look too much like a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich.



I agree with you 100% on the rosewood and walnut.


----------



## espman (Jan 16, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> That looks pretty good!
> 
> Ebony tends to be rather dense and hard, right? Would it lend itself to chipping or being brittle when cutting/sanding?


 Ebony is VERY brittle, and expensive as fuck to boot. My vote goes to Wenge


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 16, 2011)

My vote goes to mahogany - purpleheart - ebony - purpleheart - mahogany


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 18, 2011)

^I don't think I fully understand this post. Do you mean mahogony for the body halves with an ebony and purple heart neck?


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, after a bit of google fu- MY GAWD!!!! WENGE IS DEAD SEXY WITH PURPLE HEART!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 19, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> ^I don't think I fully understand this post. Do you mean mahogony for the body halves with an ebony and purple heart neck?



I think he means a Mahogany - Purpleheart - Ebony - Purpleheart - Mahogony sandwich for the neck. Like have mahogany on the outside parts of the neck and a strip of ebony in the middle, with the purple heart in between.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah okay, that makes sense. I think I'm gonna go all wenge and purpleheart w/ ebony fingerboard though. Might do like a half/half body with the back half being purpleheart and top half being wenge and skip the body binding all together. Also want to do purpleheart wings on the headstock.


----------



## Sullen (Jan 20, 2011)

Xibuque said:


> My vote goes to mahogany - purpleheart - ebony - purpleheart - mahogany


YES!


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 24, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> I think he means a Mahogany - Purpleheart - Ebony - Purpleheart - Mahogony sandwich for the neck. Like have mahogany on the outside parts of the neck and a strip of ebony in the middle, with the purple heart in between.




Exactly, like this one, except for the brazilain rosewood in the midle.


----------



## johnythehero (Jan 24, 2011)

something like this?

Welcome to Facebook

he used mahagony but he used wood dyes and I think it looks really good IMO.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have found perfection...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/124562-nfbgd-7-string-iceman.html

Menge and Purpleheart neck, Ash body... must... not... fap...


----------



## caparison_x (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-jem-build-story-pics-inside.html#post2195690

Purple heart , Maple and Alder work well in laminates


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> I have found perfection...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/124562-nfbgd-7-string-iceman.html
> 
> Menge and Purpleheart neck, Ash body... must... not... fap...


 
Yeah, that's where i linked you that neck from. Love the look of that guitar.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 26, 2011)

Much thanks, because that's perfect in my eyes. Love it.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> I have found perfection...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/124562-nfbgd-7-string-iceman.html
> 
> Menge and Purpleheart neck, Ash body... must... not... fap...



That is exactly what I had in mind too.


----------

